# Beware - the hand is quicker than the eye!



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

If you have friends or family coming to visit Greece/Athens, PLEASE have them made aware about the theft that goes on - times are hard here as we all know, and the beggars are finding people are not generous. 
Because Im near the Platea Evangelismos, we regularly find bags, purses, and other things left in the park - we figure that the street thieves steal from metro passengers, visitors to the hospital, and the many tourists in area and then come to the platea for a quick rummage through to take out any valuables and toss the bag aside.
I feel very bad for the people who are robbed, but it makes me all the more aware to be very vigilant when I have a bag with me. 
About a week ago I came across kids pencil box and pens etc on the grass and then a day later saw an abandoned back pack with denims inside - that means that even school kids arent exempt from the hustlers and thieves! 
Wear bags that go right over your head as well as your shoulder, and DONT put them down in the metro, cafe, etc


----------

